# Emergecny!



## Kirby_the_Tiel (Jul 2, 2012)

My mother just called me and asked me what to do because her cockatiel just ate a benadryl that was on the floor. Don't ask me how it got there, my mom is a lunatic. She has no money at the moment because she just lost her job, so the vet is not an option. Any chance the bird will survive? What will benadryl do to it? 

If he survives I might just convince her to let me adopt him because she obviously cant handle a pet bird. I am sure Kirby would love some company.


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

If they bird did eat an entire pill I seriously doubt it will survive. I have an acquaintance whose cat ate a benadryl and died a few hours later. I would imagine it will effect a bird much faster. If she can't afford vet care, then you should try to scrape up some money and bring it in, since you are trying to adopt it anyway.

Is is showing an signs yet?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I couldn't find anything on google about it...I know it makes people sleepy (I only have to take one pill) so it might end up knocking her bird out for a while, maybe even the whole day.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

The ASPCA has a poison control hotline. This is what their website says:

We are your best resource for any animal poison-related emergency, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. If you think that your pet may have ingested a potentially poisonous substance, call (888) 426-4435. A $65 consultation fee may be applied to your credit card.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is what pededucation.com says about Benadryl:

Diphenhydramine is an antihistamine. It is used for the treatment of allergies and atopy, primarily to stop itching in dogs, cats, and other pets. (Atopy is an allergy to something that is inhaled, such as pollen or house dust; also called 'inhalant allergy.') It may also be used to control vomiting and motion sickness, as a mild sedative, and to treat muscle tremors due to certain toxins or medications. Contact your veterinarian if your pet experiences sleepiness, agitation, a rapid heart beat, depressed respiration, an inability to urinate, vomiting, diarrhea, or loss of appetite while being treated with diphenhydramine.

It doesn't specifically mention birds, but I did see some references (not necessarily reputable sources) about giving larger birds Benadryl, but I would imagine it would be small doses. I know it is frequently used in dogs and cats for allergies and sometimes even to calm them before grooming, travel, or other stressful events. Hopefully it is not poison to birds. Can you call the vet and ask?


----------



## Donivan2009 (Jul 13, 2012)

I used to work at an animal hospital and benadryl is used for birds, but in smaller doses that a human. It is possible that the bird will be ok, just very sleepy for a while, maybe up to 2 days. I have given my dog a human benadryl under advice from my vet. I know it is difficult to overdose on benadryl, but it is also a small bird, so it could go either way. How old is the bird? Is it in otherwise good health? Please keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## Donivan2009 (Jul 13, 2012)

I found a pdf on drugs used in avian species: http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/18.pdf
just scroll down to Diphenhydramine.

It says that it can be used in 25 or 50mg capsules, but it doesnt specify what kind of bird. Most normal benadryls are 12.5mg, 25mg, or 50mg!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I give my dog 25 mg of benadryl when he is having allergies..but he is a 25 pound dog. I imagine that the benadryl could kill a bird of that size because of the liver having to function at its full capicity. If it dies it will most likely be of liver/kidney failure. I would get it to the vet or at least call a vet ASAP.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The biggest concern would be respiratory failure, actually. Benadryl can be used in tiels in very small amounts, but an entire pill would be toxic. This bird needs treatment one way or another.


----------



## Kirby_the_Tiel (Jul 2, 2012)

He didn't make it . My moms not a very good pet owner....


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor thing


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

*I have decided to close this thread.

While it is very sad that the bird passed away, I do not want anyone to have the chance to be unfriendly towards the owner of the bird.*


----------

